# Checking in From Novato, CA



## metognini (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi All,
This is my first time to the web site. And I think it is so great that I joined the group right away! 
We have a 2003 Outback 28BH-S towed by a 99 GMC 2500 Suburban. 
After much research, We purchased and received it in Oct 2002. 
We couldn't be more happy with it. Before getting the Outback we RVed in a 24 foot Bunkhouse c-class that was very old and needed constant repairs. 
We have two little boys ages 4 and 3. They love RVing as much as we do!
Looking forward to getting to know other Outback RVers!
Monica & Chris
Jerred (4) & Caelan (3)
Novato, CA


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard the Outbackers, pull up a chair and make yourself at home! Glad you found the group and look forward to hearing about some of your experiences with your Outback!


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Monica and Chris,

Welcome to Outbackers. This is a great web site with wonderful people who are both knowledgeable and helpful.

Every year, in September, we make a trip to Sonoma. When we go, we always stay at the KOA in Petaluma and make at least one trip to Novato to visit your Chief of Police who is a friend. You are fortunate to live is such a beautiful part of our State.

Happy Camping,

Tom sunny


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome Monica & Chris. We also have a 28BHS towed by a 99 Suburban, and two little ones (girls) 5 and 2.5 yrs. This is a great site with even better people. Enjoy


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Hi Monica and Chris,

Welcome aboard!! We're from northern Ca. too!

Bob and Katy


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

action Welcome Monica and Chris from another California Outbacker! The webset is really great as you are finding out.

Walter


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, Monica and Chris. Were here in the southbay. Nice to have another Bayarea Outbacker.
Rob


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Welcome Monica and Chris I too have a 99 suburban 1500 and a 28bh-s i know you made a great choice in the Outback







I'm just north of you in Santa Rosa.

Jim


----------



## metognini (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi All,
Thanks for the warm welcome! Again, this is a fantastic site with Fantastic people!








Please let me know if a rally is planed in the future for us CA. Outbackers!
Thanks again, 
I am looking forward to getting to know you all better.
Monica sunny


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

sunny Welcome to Outbackers! Glad you joined us!! action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Welcome & congrats for becoming an Outbacker









I have 28 RSS 04 that rides behind an 04 Denali.

I think you will enjoy the site as much as the rest of us do.

Thor


----------

